# Kings Camo



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

So I got an advertisement email from Kings camo. Love the stuff. BUT, I ordered an item on line. Ive been waiting patiently for a few weeks now. So I made the call to see where it is. "OH, we are out of stock. We wont get in in until this spring or summer." Really??? No email or call that its out of stock or on back order. But guess what, it gets better. I called back and asked if they had an idea of when it was coming in, spring or summer? Well, they just told me its actually discontinued! It should not have been available to order. Really???? So while waiting on the phone, I look it up on line. YEP, Still available, still in stock. 

When were you going to tell me that its not available EVER, and get my money back to me???

Some serious issues with Kings Camo store!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry you got screwed there man but don't be too harsh on them folks over there. I once made a late payment on my truck. I didn't call the bank to tell them. I had my circumstances and reasons.

Does that make me an irresponsible, not-credit-worthy low life? I think not. Now if I did that every other month I guess I deserve it. I bet King's does not mess up this way every other order.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

MadHunter, I see what you are saying and I agree 100%. I own a restaurant and I KNOW MISTAKES happen. TRUST ME! I have 25 high school and college kids working for me. 

Also, your analogy is not quite the same. At least in my opinion. 

BUT, to say an item is in stock, charge me, not deliver for over 2 weeks, make a phone call to ask why, and told 2 diff stories, and when I asked if they were going to tell me, the response was "eventually". Well, when? Dont charge me if you dont have the items. Dont tell me 2 diff stories why I cant buy it. Dont tell me it shouldnt even be on line to buy since it was discontinued. Several hours later, its still available to buy online. HMMM.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I see your point. We all screw up but we really need to fix the problem and they haven't. At least they didn't at whatever point you last checked. I knew there was a reason I hated buying online. I do all my research online and then go to the store.

BTW... what's the name of your joint? What do you serve? PM me if you don't feel good just throwing it out there?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Madhunter, thats what I try to do as much as I can with stuff and then go to cabelas and see/try it on.

I own the Arctic Circle in Orem. If youre not familiar with it, Burgers, fries, BEST SHAKES in around, Halibut, chicken fingers, salads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats too bad to hear that there was such a goof up.

Out of curiosity, did you ask what they are doing to make it right?

PS: I love Arctic Circle! Eat there all the time


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

robiland said:


> Madhunter, thats what I try to do as much as I can with stuff and then go to cabelas and see/try it on.
> 
> I own the Arctic Circle in Orem. If youre not familiar with it, Burgers, fries, BEST SHAKES in around, Halibut, chicken fingers, salads.


We get shakes there all the time. Good to know


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Sorry you got screwed there man but don't be too harsh on them folks over there. I once made a late payment on my truck. I didn't call the bank to tell them. I had my circumstances and reasons.
> 
> Does that make me an irresponsible, not-credit-worthy low life? I think not. Now if I did that every other month I guess I deserve it. I bet King's does not mess up this way every other order.


Working at a bank...that is not the same at all. This would be like a bank having approved your loan and closed on the loan, showing up to get the cashier's check a week later since they had not delivered it yet and your loan officer telling you that he forgot to mention that they need to wait 6 or 9 months then you find out that they are actually not doing car loans after the deal has already been consummated. If they had any customer service skills at all, they would be bending over backwards embarrassed to death offering similar substitute products, but apparently nothing even close to that has happened. FWIW I did see that they have their outlet store in AF ?? on the west frontage road now, maybe you can buy what they actually have in person.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Thats too bad to hear that there was such a goof up.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you ask what they are doing to make it right?
> 
> PS: I love Arctic Circle! Eat there all the time


Bax,

They wont do a thing to make it right. So I guess I will not be buying any camo from them for a while.


----------

